# FYI..$20 Shop Vac @ Lowes



## OTR366 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lowes has the Shop Vac 4 Gallon 2 peak HP Model #5850411 on sale for $19.48, from $38.98 (50% off).

One big plus is this little SV comes with a 10', 1.25" hose which btw is $19.95 if bought alone. 

I picked one up this weekend and give it five stars. I had it hooked up to my orbital sanders all weekend preparing bookcases for finish. It did not loose any noticeable suction and frankly is a little monster.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

*Awesome Tip*

Thanks for the tip OTR! I've been looking for a small shop vac to supplement my 20gal monster and this fits the bill nicely.


----------

